# Premier Detailing vs Hammered E500



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

The car is a 2004 E500, the general idea was to enhance not fully correct. I went as far as I could with the time I had available though. My Makita failed halfway through sending me on a chase looking for the Flex 3403. I finally located a Flex 3403(so I was told). We drove about an hour away to find out it was the Flex 6303. I needed a polisher and just bought it with the intention of returning it for the 3403 when it was in stock. So back to the detail once again. I quickly found this car was seriously marred. It needed no flood lights or tricky camera angles to find the swirls. It looked horrid in the sunlight, let alone under the halogens. Car was finished up with Race Glaze 42. First up photos...

































































50/50s in the Sun
















50/50 in the shop








Afters, unfortunately it was raining/snowing.










































































As for the HD Video...Remember put it in 720p let it load and watch it full screen.





Regards,
Sean Tompkins


----------



## macca5050 (May 17, 2008)

Very good turnaround!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

Superb job. 

Looks like the owner had been using a scouring pad to clean that one !


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Looks good on the face of it.

However you seem to have some very good direct sunlight and halogen shots showing how bad the defects were but not after shots.


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

rmorgan84 said:


> Looks good on the face of it.
> 
> However you seem to have some very good direct sunlight and halogen shots showing how bad the defects were but not after shots.


 Did you see the test shots in the video and the 50/50's? This video was done on an extremely tight schedule. I don't know what your getting at with this statement. If you check the 50/50 sun shots there are no trails or issues...This video was my first attempt and took me hours upon hours of effort. I apologize for not including certain things. Next time this car comes in my shop I will be sure to get these photos for you.

I should also add that I did not take these phots, and was at the mercy of the photographer. Regardless I sent him an email asking for these photos.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

PremierDetail said:


> Did you see the test shots in the video and the 50/50's? This video was done on an extremely tight schedule. I don't know what your getting at with this statement. If you check the 50/50 sun shots there are no trails or issues...This video was my first attempt and took me hours upon hours of effort. I apologize for not including certain things. Next time this car comes in my shop I will be sure to get these photos for you.
> 
> I should also add that I did not take these phots, and was at the mercy of the photographer. Regardless I sent him an email asking for these photos.


I'm not getting at anything buddy i'm sure your work is right up to scratch, but in the order to give a fair comparison and for the sake of consistency it would have been nice to see some close up halogen shots of the afters - at least that's what people like to see.

As for the video for a first attempt i thought it was put together nicely.:thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Also to add my internet connection must have been a bit slow at the 50:50 of the boot lid wasn't there when i scrolled through the first time. It must have been loading.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work Mate :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

Fantastic results mate


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

:doublesho those before's are shocking,top job done.


----------

